# bottom feeder that doesnt destroy plants



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

im looking to get a bottom feeder for a 20 gallon high that has a bunch of plants, i like plecos but unfortunatly they mess up the plants, up root them, eat them, etc, so i was wondering what would be a good bottom feeder? 

i dont want cories btw, and i dont know anything about otos

and are there any bottom feeders that are ok with sand as the substrate? my 10 gallon has sand but this 20 gallon has gravel


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

CalvinKE said:


> im looking to get a bottom feeder for a 20 gallon high that has a bunch of plants, i like plecos but unfortunatly they mess up the plants, up root them, eat them, etc, so i was wondering what would be a good bottom feeder?
> 
> i dont want cories btw, and i dont know anything about otos
> 
> and are there any bottom feeders that are ok with sand as the substrate? my 10 gallon has sand but this 20 gallon has gravel


What's wrong with Cories? They are the best bottom feeders in my experience.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd say a nice group of ottos...but it sounds like you really don't care for them. Siamese algae eaters? I don't know how they are with plants though. Corries are actually pretty cool as well, but they are not the best cleaners in the world if that is what you are looking for. Corries can be picky with their diet from what I have experienced. 

There are always dwarf plecos, shrimp, and clown loaches. But the loaches would need a larger tank -_-


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You don't mention the fish, but shrimp are a great clean-up in a planted tank. They get the uneaten food and take algae off leaves.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with cories but i have heard and seen that their barbels keep rubbing on gravel which is what i have in the 20 gal and its bad for them because it cuts them up, and i dont think they would go well with what i want the aquarium to look like, and I would care for ottos but i just dont know anything about them, some shrimp might be a good idea but this is the first time i put sand in my tanks so i asked because i dont know if some fish just dont like it, 

And in the 10 gal i have 3 guppies and 5 teenage guppies and in the twenty gallon i currently have a female betta community tank but im giving them to my friend and going to start something new, probably more guppies, i really like them even though they are such a beginners fish


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ottos are a schooling type of catfish. They are very small...a max size of 2-3 inches. They are very good at taking algae off of leaves in the planted tank, and are excellent at removing green dot algae. Flying foxes are pretty good at removing hair-like algae. If you plan on getting some ottos, make sure you get a group of at least 7. They are pretty cool to watch too...they occasionally suck on each other and follow each other around in groups, pretty funny actually.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

yea that would be something that interests me but not for this tank because i think 7 would be too much, im looking for a loner because i am stalking it with guppies, do you know any that would be more like a loner?


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

im thinking i might just go with shrimp =/


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

CalvinKE said:


> yea that would be something that interests me but not for this tank because i think 7 would be too much, im looking for a loner because i am stalking it with guppies, do you know any that would be more like a loner?


I have 7 Cories with Guppies and I don't have any problems.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

CalvinKE said:


> yea that would be something that interests me but not for this tank because i think 7 would be too much, im looking for a loner because i am stalking it with guppies, do you know any that would be more like a loner?


Species of dwarf plecos....other than that, I've got nothing.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> I have 7 Cories with Guppies and I don't have any problems.


ive had that before too, i know they are fine but i dont want 7 (insert fish name here) i want like 1-3 (insert fish name here)

and do dwarf plecos rip up plants?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You would do fine with 3 oto's. You don't need 7. I just wouldn't go with less than 3.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok i might try that, do they need anything special to eat? I have algae waffers, is 1 or 2 a week ok for 3 ottos?


----------

